# shooting stars + celeste. ♡



## EuIetta (Apr 20, 2020)

there is currently a meteor shower in my town and celeste is visiting as well ! entry is free of course, but i always appreciate tips of nmts or bells. ♡

dodo code:
please be mindful of my flowers.

will be closing this shortly as my joycons are dying.​


----------



## Divinus (Apr 20, 2020)

I would like to visit please once available


----------



## Baroque (Apr 20, 2020)

I’d like to come over, if possible!


----------



## GereGere (Apr 20, 2020)

i'd love to go


----------



## EuIetta (Apr 20, 2020)

i gotta charge my joycons but i'll let you all know when I'm able to open back up ; u ;​


----------



## doofcake (Apr 20, 2020)

i'd like to come if you're open later~


----------



## xchristy (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi can I visit also?!


----------



## biibii (Apr 20, 2020)

id love to visit <3


----------



## sollux (Apr 20, 2020)

i'd love to come when you open up again! ^^


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Apr 20, 2020)

When you're open again, I'd love to swing by! I still have a bunch of stars left I need to wish on ': D


----------



## Huskyaki (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd love to visit too!


----------



## Farstar12 (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd like to get in this line!


----------



## stephanieac (Apr 20, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## Restin (Apr 20, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## Starfy (Apr 20, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 20, 2020)

I would love to come when you reopen, please 

Edit: Going to bed. No need to send me a code. Thanks for hosting, though


----------

